# Bald Eagle swimming (video)



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is something I've never heard of before. 

Hope everyone enjoys!
http://www.youtube.com/embed/87xNpOYOlQ4?rel=0


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

smart smart bird


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

wow that was cool


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I did, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

and the eagle actually was swimming. You could tell that he wasnt just trying to get his wings up to fly. cool video.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Thanks again for posting!


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

That is indeed cool- thanks for posting it.

A group of our family and friends witnessed something very similar a few years ago from our beach but nobody had a camera- an eagle buzzed a group of ducks, snatched one, but was unable to get enough lift to fly away with it.

He held onto it like some sort of life preserver and "swam" over to shore where he tore his prize apart and devoured it for all to see. We were in awe!

Sometimes we can tell that an eagle is about to make an appearance just by observing the ducks, geese or songbirds e.g. sudden silence or mass exodus


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

very cool!


----------

